# udevd[1122]: init_udevd_socket error

## Asante

hey,

after solving my first problem with mounting /dev (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-682055-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html)

i have another one:

```

* Mounting /dev for udev ...            [ok]

* Seeding /dev with needed nodes ...            [ok]

* Starting  udevd ...

udevd[1122]: init_udevd_socket: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

error initializing udevd socket

udevd[1122]: main: error initializing udevd socket            [!!]

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...            [ok]

* Letting udev process events ...            [!!]

* Finalizing udev configuration ...            [ok]

* Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...            [ok]

* Checking root filesystem ...

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The Superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If The device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(            [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

----------

## alex.blackbit

it seems like you don't have a /dev/sda3. possible reasons are a typo or a missing driver.

----------

## Asante

/dev/sda3 is the right device. here's a fdisk -l:

```

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x1669c708

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1        2610    20964793+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda2            9165        9729     4536000   12  Compaq diagnostics

Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.

/dev/sda3            2611        4522    15358140   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            4523        9164    37286865    5  Extended

/dev/sda5            7136        9164    16297942+   b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda6            4523        7135    20988859+  83  Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/sdb: 2029 MB, 2029518848 bytes

129 heads, 32 sectors/track, 960 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 4128 * 512 = 2113536 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xc3072e18

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1         961     1981936    6  FAT16

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(967, 128, 32) logical=(960, 31, 32)

```

and my fstab:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>      <mountpoint>      <type>   <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda3   /         ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/sda6   /home         ext3   auto,rw      0 0

#/dev/sda1   /mnt/windows      ntfs   auto,ro   0 0

#/dev/sda2   /mnt/rr3      ntfs   noauto,ro   0 0

/dev/sda5   /home/asante/multimedia   vfat   auto,shortname=mixed,umask=002,uid=1000,gid=100,user 0 0

/dev/hda        /mnt/cdrom         auto    noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/SWAP      none               swap    sw              0 0

#/dev/fd0   /mnt/floppy      auto   noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm      /dev/shm      tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

#udev      /dev         tmpfs   size=10M,nr_inodes=4k   0 0

```

i think it'll be a missing driver, but i have no idea which one it is.

here's a lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 21)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

15:00.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

```

----------

## alex.blackbit

```
00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)
```

this seems to be the only mass storage controller in your box, so the driver 

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX
```

 should be for you.

----------

## Asante

i've set that...

and also

```
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI
```

----------

## alex.blackbit

sometimes people forget to install a kernel once they compiled it with some new features.

----------

## Asante

 :Wink:  i'm shure i haven't forget that

----------

## Cyberwizzard

I'm currently running into the same issue on a fresh install. Tried upgrading baselayout and udev to no avail.

I have the UNIX Domain Sockets enabled so thats not it either. I'm currently trying to figure out whats going on. If I can't find the problem I'll enable everything under networking (the whole shabang) to see if that helps....

I'll keep you posted.

----------

## Cyberwizzard

Update: its the 2.6.24-r4 gentoo sources that are broken.

When I switched to vanilla sources (also 2.6.24.4) and inserted my .config in there, the kernel booted fine and udev worked as well.

----------

